# ISO salmon recipes?



## krnxguhj33 (Aug 2, 2007)

Anybody have good salmon recipes? I really don't know what to cook it with...


----------



## Katie H (Aug 2, 2007)

Are you talking about fresh salmon or canned salmon...or does it matter?


----------



## krnxguhj33 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm talking about fresh salmon. Never liked the canned kind..


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2007)

Tear off a square of HD foil.  Chop up 2-3 scallions a clove or two of garlic ans several slices of fresh ginger.  Use these veggies to make a bed for the salmon.  Lay the salmon on top of the veggies.

Bring the two sides together and fold the edges together several times.  Fold and crimp one end.  Pour some dry sherry, soy sauce and oyster sauce into the other end and fold it over and crimp it.

Bake it on a cookie sheet in a 350F oven for 15 minutes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 2, 2007)

Grilled fresh salmon can be delicious as well. There are many ideas for seasoning etc. Do a search here or on Google for ideas.


----------



## keltin (Aug 2, 2007)

Have you got a salmon “steak” like this:







If so, have you got a grill? I LOVE to grill salmon like this with a coating of olive oil and garlic plus salt and pepper. Just 5 or so minutes per side, carefully flip it, and serve with a good rice pilaf and green beans…..even a salad if you like. The flavor of the salmon is the center here, and it’s great. 

We also like thinner cuts of salmon in the toaster oven in foil packs. One pack per person, put in butter, lemon (slices or juice), salt, pepper, and then wrap and bake at 350 for 15 minutes or so. Sometimes we leave them open, and sometimes we wrap them tight, either way they are good! Yummy.

Good salmon is like a good steak, you don’t need a lot of fancy garnish to add flavor or hide something. The flavor of this meat should shine through unabashed by condiments.


----------



## keltin (Aug 2, 2007)

Dang...that turned out to be a big picture!


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 2, 2007)

This is really really good!

Cilantro Butter Grilled Salmon Recipe

Ingredients

1 ½ pounds of salmon fillet
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 cup butter 
2-5 tablespoons fresh cilantro chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1/2 teaspoon fresh ginger grated

Mix the butter, cilantro, garlic, lime juice and ginger well, set aside.
(also good with some fresh japaleno chopped into it, stems and seeds
removed first).

Sprinkle the salmon with salt and pepper, then coat lightly with the
butter on both sides if skinless. Let marinate for 20 minutes in the
fridge.
Grill on a hot, oiled grill, or even better use a grill basket.

Remove, let sit a minute or two, plate and coat with more butter!

Goes well with wild rice and grilled stir fried ginger veggies.
(Get a bottle of ginger salad dressing from the vegetable
section of your store. Slice up any veggies and coat, then
grill in your grill wok basket. If you don't have one, make
a foil packet and put on low heat till the fish is done. I like
these still crunchy!)

There are some good recipes here:
Salmon Recipes


----------



## krnxguhj33 (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow. There are lots of ways to cook salmon... I'm overwhelmed... But, thank you! Your recipes sound great!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 3, 2007)

Funny you should ask because I just put some fillets in the refrigerator to thaw out before I left for work today. Here are some from my recipe file.

*Salmon with Ginger Glaze*
find this recipe here

Salmon with Ginger Glaze 


*_________________________________________________________*

*BAKED SALMON FILLET WITH BASIL SAUCE*
*recipe here:CHEF DE CUISINE: RECIPE: BAKED SALMON FILLET WITH BASIL SAUCE*



__________________________________________________

*Salmon with a Bourbon Glaze*

The marinade in this recipe is also good on pork tenderloin or boneless chicken breasts. 

1 cup packed brown sugar 
6 tablespoons bourbon 
1/4 cup low-sodium soy sauce 
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice 
2 teaspoons grated peeled fresh ginger 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
8 (6-ounce) salmon fillets (about 1 inch thick) 
Cooking spray 
4 teaspoons sesame seeds 
1/2 cup thinly sliced green onions 

Combine the first 8 ingredients in a large zip-top plastic bag; add salmon fillets. Seal bag, and marinate in refrigerator a minimum of 30 minutes with a max of 3, turning bag once. Remove fillets from bag; discard marinade. 

Preheat broiler. 
Place fillets on broiler pan coated with cooking spray. Broil 11 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork. Sprinkle each fillet with 1/2 teaspoon sesame seeds and 1 tablespoon onions.


----------



## cjs (Aug 3, 2007)

one of our favorites -

                           ROASTED OR GRILLED SALMON

  3             pounds  Salmon fillet
     1/2                lemon -- just the juice
  2        tablespoons  brown sugar -- packed
  1         tablespoon  fresh tarragon -- chopped

Rinse fish & pat dry.
Lay fillet, skin down on double thickness of foil.
Ream juice from lemon & brush over fish.
Sprinkle w/brown sugar and tarragon leaves.
Grill for approx. 10 min. or till done.
or
Roast in a 425 oven for ~18 min. or to 140°


----------



## *amy* (Aug 3, 2007)

Usually I like my salmon grilled w lemon juice & dill or rosemary. If you want something a little fancier - Salmon Wellington.

Cut a lengthwise slit in each fillet, spread w herbed cream cheese. Wrap each fillet in puff pastry (seal the edges w water) and bake at 400 about 30 mins or until pastry is brown. If you would like a sauce for the Wellingtons- peel and grate 1 sm cuke, and combine w 3/4 c sour cream, 1/4 c mayo, some fresh dillweed & s&p to taste - serve chilled.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2007)

I love this series of recipes that I cook occasionally. First, make the poached salmon and tarragon sauce, for dinner; I always make extra salmon, so I can make salmon salad the next day. The salmon salad can be eaten on bread with lettuce and/or tomato for lunch, or on crackers or toasted baguette slices for an appetizer.

* Poached Salmon*
2 cups white wine
2 cups water
1-1/2 pounds salmon

Bring water and wine to a simmer in a large skillet. Season salmon with salt and pepper and poach gently, skin side down, for 8-9 minutes, until just cooked through. To serve, spoon some Tarragon Sauce onto dinner plates and place a serving of salmon on top. Pass remaining sauce at the table, reserving some for the salad.

* Tarragon Sauce*
1/2 cup fresh tarragon, chopped
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
1 large shallot, coarsely chopped
1 cup mayonnaise
1/3 cup white wine vinegar

Put all ingredients in the food processor and process until the sauce is smooth. Season with salt and pepper to taste. May be made one day ahead and chilled. 

* Salmon Salad with Tarragon Sauce*
2 cups leftover poached salmon, chilled and flaked
1/4 cup leftover Tarragon Sauce, or to taste
1 stalk celery, finely chopped

Mix celery with tarragon sauce, then gently mix flaked salmon with the sauce. Serve on crackers as an appetizer or on bread or rolls for sandwiches.


----------



## krnxguhj33 (Aug 4, 2007)

for the white wine, what kind should i use, i.e. chardonnay, saugvignon blanc, muskat, etc...?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2007)

something delicious to use on salmon is a simple compund butter, to use with grilled, baked or broiled salmon. combine 1 tsp basil with 1 tsp dill, and blend into 1/2 stick of butter. top salmon with chunks of butter, and prepare as you will.


----------

